# Thor



## Delbert Ealy (Apr 15, 2011)

Ok let me preface this by saying that I am happily married with four kids, But I do have a bit of a jones for the marvel comics on the big screen. I've seen the previews for Thor and I must admit to some serious anticipation. :viking:
Anybody else?


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 15, 2011)

Being a marvel geek as a child I was confused.Donald Blake was handicapped,I don't know what was going on in the trailer.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm loving all those Marvel movies. Brings all the old mental imagess to life! Looking forward to it.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 15, 2011)

Lol, I am not eagerly anticipating it, but it looks like a good take my mind off work type of flick. I am more impressed there was a suitable smiley for your post.


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 15, 2011)

It is gonna be awesome, hopefully. Previews can be deceiving.


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 16, 2011)

Not to mention Natalie Portman is in it. I'll watch anything she is in.


----------



## aaronsgibson (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I was on IGN and they gave it 3 1/2 stars, (I know a movie such as that will never get 5) but from what I've seen it looks good. Odds are I'll go see it when it comes out. I'm just pleading that Captain America is better than the poor attempt that they tried some fifteen years ago and from what I've seen of that it is.


----------



## tgraypots (Apr 17, 2011)

Ditto on Natalie Portman.


----------



## RRLOVER (Apr 17, 2011)

tgraypots said:


> Ditto on Natalie Portman.


 
She 's on my top 10 list for sure.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 17, 2011)

I am so pumped for Thor because of the involvement of a childhood hero of mine:
KENNETH BRANAGH!!

I really love that guy, he's one of my all time favorite actors.


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 18, 2011)

RRLOVER said:


> She 's on my top 10 list for sure.



I watched some of Black Swan again last night and she is firmly in the top 5 for me...


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 20, 2011)

The fact that he wehelds the hammer of the gods has to make him the top supper hero of knife smiths.


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 20, 2011)

Never thought about it like that...


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 20, 2011)

I have not read up on my mythology in years but I think the norse credit him as creating Steel as well?


----------



## Audi's or knives (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm thinking Thor will wind up disappointing true fans. I never read Thor but it seems most Marvel based movies are lacking in story/character development, any comic based movie developer needs to take a close look at how Nolan has done the Batman series they are some of the best. I have a feeling they will skim over any background info with a loose plot to jam it full of cg effects and the audience will be left with a lot of unanswered questions. From the previews Capt America looks to be a better movie, guess we'll find out this summer.

Am I the only one Natalie Portman does nothing for, I'd take Mila Kunis over her any day.


----------



## 99Limited (Apr 24, 2011)

Audi's or knives said:


> ... Am I the only one Natalie Portman does nothing for, I'd take Mila Kunis over her any day.



No, you're not alone. My taste run more along the lines of women like Selma Hayek.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Apr 26, 2011)

Im still more of Angelina Jolie kind of guy, like them hot and freaky. Lara Croft need I say more.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 26, 2011)

Jolie is getting to old! Gimme Megan Fox!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 26, 2011)

why cant I post in this thread?


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 26, 2011)

I couldnt with a pic?


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 26, 2011)

oivind_dahle said:


> why cant I post in this thread?


 
Because you are not one of the cool guys.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Apr 26, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Because you are not one of the cool guys.


 
But I have a dog... 
?


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, *THAT* changes everything!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 29, 2011)

Audi's or knives said:


> take a close look at how Nolan has done the Batman series they are some of the best. I have a feeling they will skim over any background info with a loose plot to jam it full of cg effects and the audience will be left with a lot of unanswered questions.


 
Seriously?! Those were some of the most over-edited, hacked up, underacted piles of crap I've seen on the big screen. Now many Marvel films are not movies worth watching either(see The Incredible Hulk), but those Batman movies offered nothing. A superhero story is a simple three-act plot, the guy finds out he is a hero and who his nemesis is, then he develops his powers and realizes what is at stake with him being a hero and what the villain is plotting, the third act there is a showdown, good vs evil. You can play off it, twist it up, or stick to it--but you can't just throw a bunch of cool-looking and marketable stuff together on expensive sets, shorten every scene down to a Robot-Chicken-Style dialog soup, and have an actor die before release and call it a tour de force. Nolan's best work is still Momento--and that movie is played out backward.
:soapbox:


----------



## Mattias504 (May 1, 2011)

Don't hate on Batman. You are the only person I have ever heard of that thinks those movies sucked. The new joker was better than Nicholson and the new story lines are more realistic than the old Keaton Batman movies. I do have to say though that Bale's voice while in costume was freakin' ridiculous.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 1, 2011)

Heath Ledger's Joker would never have existed without Jack Nicholson. Before Nicholson, the Joker was always depicted as a high-pitched, giggly clown...some kind of tweaker maniac. The creepy, harsh whisper now commonly accepted as the appropriate voice for Joker is just the naturally creepy sound of Jack Nicholson talking with emphasis.

I'm certainly not the only one who didn't jump on the hype. Give it ten years, it won't even hold up to memory. And for plots making sense or being realistic, I defer to my comedic associates, cracked.com.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (May 1, 2011)

I told my wife today that I was going to be gone on friday night, we are getting close.


----------



## Mattias504 (May 4, 2011)

I saw a bit of this movie at my friends house the other night. He downloaded a cam version of it and it looks ok. the action scenes look kinda meh, and all over the place but it should be good. I saw probably the first half hour of it

didnt get to see any parts with Natalie Portman though...


----------



## cnochef (May 4, 2011)

I attended the premiere last night. Overall, Thor is an entertaining movie. Not the most sophisticated plot, but you wouldn't expect that either. Cast does a good job, Natalie Portman looks marvelous as expected. This was my first time at one of the new 3-D movies (I passed on Avatar-didn't interest me at all) and I was stunned by the special effects and I think you will be too. Some really good action/battle scenes throughout the movie. Anthony Hopkins was great as Odin.

They showed a 3-D preview of Captain America and I'm very excited to see that one, I suspect it will be better than Thor.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (May 5, 2011)

One more day!!!!!!!!!! I can't wait, I am glad to hear about the captain america preview, bring on the popcorn, I eat all of a extra large size tub(no extra butter) all by my self


----------



## jaybett (May 6, 2011)

Check out the Thor trailers, that were on Conan O'Brien. They can be seen at www.teamcoco.com. 

Jay


----------



## Potato42 (May 6, 2011)

My girlfriends son was teasing his sister about wanting to go see it because it's about a "Big blonde god with muscles rippling on top of muscles". Women are just as bad (if not worse!) about wanting to see a movie because of some guy.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 8, 2011)

Saw this on Thursday and it was ok, nothing special. It starts off pretty good and the special effects are excellent, but it gets a little silly about halfway through


----------



## Tristan (May 8, 2011)

Been through the movie last night, was not bad as far as movie adaptations go. There were some major deviations from the original storyline/plot arcs though, so purists might be disappointed.

As a Marvel bash em up on the big screen - this rates well (good cast, characters, effects + portman). 

For the recent batman series, I think the big success is that the remakes were quite accurate in terms of replicating the storylines for the uninitiated. The cast of villians was really good as well.

My big gripe with Marvel has always been due to bad casting - X-men was poorly cast in my opinion and the ages of the actors don't gel with the marvel universe. Spiderman is possibly the WORST cast movie in the history of the big screen... seriously what were they thinking. 

On another note, watching thor has made me pledge to a healthier lifestyle and a return to the gym. **** that guy managed a damn good body for the show.


----------



## Salty dog (May 9, 2011)

So Thor was riding his trusted steed for a great distance and proclaiming at the top of his lungs "I am Thor!" After repeating this dozens of times his valiant horse finally turned to him and said, "That's because you're not using a thaddle thilly!"


----------



## Mattias504 (May 10, 2011)

haha


----------



## Eaglewood (Oct 24, 2011)

You need to check this out. I have an invite to meet with Stan Lee in Nov out in LA. He is going to sign my personal Thor Mjolnor as well as another one that I am donating to his foundation.
To see some of my custom hammers go






for some of my other work


----------



## sudsy9977 (Oct 24, 2011)

Eagle wood....very cool hammer indeed.....u cant post links like that......Ryan


----------



## Eaglewood (Oct 24, 2011)

Oops. Sorry


----------



## sachem allison (Oct 24, 2011)

99Limited said:


> No, you're not alone. My taste run more along the lines of women like Selma Hayek.


 
+++++++111111111111111


----------



## HHH Knives (Oct 24, 2011)

Eaglewood said:


> You need to check this out. I have an invite to meet with Stan Lee in Nov out in LA. He is going to sign my personal Thor Mjolnor as well as another one that I am donating to his foundation.
> To see some of my custom hammers go
> 
> 
> ...



I have had the pleasure of checking this hammer out! Its a brute! and pics cant begin to show what its massive size! I think this thing is about 30 lbs.. and when you pick it up by the handle it feels more like 75 lbs!! lol The machining is just amazing and very well done! and the handle work he did on this gives it a old rustic look with the leather washer and aluminum combination!! Im not a HUGE comic book fan and really couldn't even tell ye the difference between Spike Lee and Stan Lee!! LMAO!! Yet I couldnt help but think this hammer was way cool!!! 

Its pretty awesome that you are donating one to the Stan Lee foundation and get to meet him!


----------



## SpikeC (Oct 25, 2011)

Speaking of Thor's Hammer, I made this one for a returning Iraq vet:


----------

